# Calico



## LoneHowler (Apr 24, 2010)

Finlay got some pictures of my new marbled dragon betta

Calico the scardy cat Betta, I hope he settles in and gets braver


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

O.O Amazing!! Want!!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

OMG AMAZINGGG!!!! Umm where do you live again???


----------



## LoneHowler (Apr 24, 2010)

BettaxFishxCrazy said:


> OMG AMAZINGGG!!!! Umm where do you live again???


XD Calgary Canada, the boarder protects my fishies


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Darn it!lol


----------



## ninjafish (Oct 25, 2009)

He's so unique.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

... I have a friend in Canada who is coming to America is a few days.... By car (; Border checks aren't all that productive  Very lax at times. Bahaha.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Hahaha! We're so bad. XD


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Then I'm stealing him from you CR!!


----------



## LoneHowler (Apr 24, 2010)

XD I'm in a metropolis just try and find me of a city of a million+ people ;P


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

We have our ways...


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

OOOOHHHHH my GOSH how did you find such a pretty boyyyyy?? I am so jealous >.< 
Lock up your tanks. >


----------



## LoneHowler (Apr 24, 2010)

One of the huge pet stores here got in a shipment of plackets, they also had some purples that I had a hard time ignoring, since I could only bring one home I had to go with the marbled dragon


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

LoneHowler said:


> One of the huge pet stores here got in a shipment of plackets, they also had some purples that I had a hard time ignoring, since I could only bring one home I had to go with the marbled dragon


 Well you made the right decission lol:lol:.


----------

